# anyone do any sub work for lawn and snow enforcement elmhurst il ?



## taylortscm (Nov 1, 2013)

or midland snow and ice I took several lots sub to me by lawn and snow enforcement in Elmhurst il owned by kevin teichen and michelle daniels all I got were excuses when it came time to get paid and they have no money to pay me, then I found out he was subbing the work from midland snow and ice a known crook , had I known he was a sub I would not have taken any work from him

and so here go the liens


----------



## ihscoutlover (Mar 15, 2008)

taylortscm;1747837 said:


> or midland snow and ice I took several lots sub to me by lawn and snow enforcement in Elmhurst il owned by kevin teichen and michelle daniels all I got were excuses when it came time to get paid and they have no money to pay me, then I found out he was subbing the work from midland snow and ice a known crook , had I known he was a sub I would not have taken any work from him
> 
> and so here go the liens


Take them to small claims court. If you are out $$ for work or services performed. Make sure you have all documentation in order because you'll need to prove you provided the services you are claiming.


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like you weren't the only one. Seems like they are trying to file a class action lawsuit against them

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lbg/4345945057.html


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

elitelawnteam1;1770164 said:


> Looks like you weren't the only one. Seems like they are trying to file a class action lawsuit against them
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lbg/4345945057.html


Wow, that's a shame that people aren't getting paid


----------



## ABDIRT (Sep 2, 2008)

I just don't understand people just about themselves to make a buck. I always take care of workers first then subs and then me. To me it is integrity first.


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, that's how a lot of people are. I have a guy that I'm holding his equipment that he needed it fixed because he owes me money for plowing. He's paid me for most of the season, but it's like pulling teeth to get paid. As my friend put it, "he doesn't think about the people he owes money to, he doesn't care, so you need to remind him every day and be a pita about it." It pisses me off people can be like that. But he's the same guy that recently borrowed a trailer of mine to move a skid for a day, then a few days later when I need it, he doesn't bring it back to my shop. I yelled at him over the phone, and he told me "I need to learn that he will bring it back at his convenience." Who says that? Typically if you borrow something w/o payment, If the owner needs it, you RUSH it back. I thought that was a standard courtesy.

Bottom line: those kinds of people are piles of ****, with no integrity, values, or morals. They should never be trusted. It's just unfortunate that you can't hang them from a tree.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^previous 2 posters sum it up. Sometimes cheating other people get you ahead for a short time but honesty always pays in the end.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Lawn and snow enforcement has also bounced numerous checks to local landscape suppliers (us included)... Show up at his house, thats what we did and got paid...


----------



## lns (Apr 3, 2014)

taylortscm - BEWARE OF HIM. This is Lawn and Snow Enforcement and we have tried to pay taylortscm, also named DAN GRISSOM of Doweners Grove, IL. Google his name and you will see rip-off reports, and fraudulently obtaining a auto dealer license out of Indiana now owing him more than $25000.00. We do pay our employees however do to Dan Grissom fraudulently obtaining liens we cant get paid. This man worked for 2 days 3.5 hours each day and was then fired. This was the 1st 2 weeks of December 2013. We fired him as he claimed to myself as well as my fiance that he does not do paperwork and refuses to turn in any time sheets. We fired him at that point. We had attempted numerous times to obtain a time sheet to get Grissom paid but he still claims he refuses to give us one.

Grissom signed a contract stating he will give us invoices and time cards within 15 days of each storm. This guy is a scam artist and sadly, because of taylortscm, named DAN GRISSOM, the workers who truly did the work cant get paid untiil this joker removes liens from customers properties.

Also, as Dan only is oweed 7 hours at $65.00 an hour, and a total of $455.00, he has gotten paid $1000, from the named company in his original post Midland, and $340.00 from another residential customer. He has been paid almost double what he has owed and is costing true hard workers there paycheck. This clown has even gone and placed a few liens on customers properties that werent even on his route!!!

DON'T BELIEVE ANYTHING GRISSOM SAYS UNTIL YOU GOOGLE HIM.

WHO IS THE REAL PIECE OF S***? NOT LAWN AND SNOW ENFORCEMENT, IT'S DAN GRISSOM OF DOWNERS GROVE, AND OUR ATTORNEY IS SEEKING TO FINALLY HAVE THIS SCAM/FRAUD ARTIST PUT IN JAIL! HE HAS 5 BUSINESSISES AND 6 RESIDENTIAL CUSTOMERS MEETING WITH STATS ATTORNEY IN SUPPORT OF HIM GOING TO JAIL AND IN DEFENSE OF OUR COMPANY.

PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW ON HERE THERE ARE 2 SIDES TO EVERY STORY AND TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE AND JUDGING PEOPLE WITHOUT HEARING BOTH STORIES ISN'T MATURE!!!

HERE IS A LINK TO DAN GRISSOM'S RIPOFF REPORT
http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/danie...r-woodworks-taylor-automotive-gladly-t-563321

Here is a link to Dan Grissom's findings of fact owing the State of Indiana $25000.00 in fines
https://myweb.in.gov/SOS/AAOnline/ShowFile.aspx?ID=2131

Lawn and Snow Enforcement is a true and honest company and we promise to protect the men who work for us and our customers. Will go after this Dan and our guys, the real workers will get paid!!! Thats a promise

HAPPY SPRING!


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

lns;1797334 said:


> taylortscm - BEWARE OF HIM. This is Lawn and Snow Enforcement and we have tried to pay taylortscm, also named DAN GRISSOM of Doweners Grove, IL. Google his name and you will see rip-off reports, and fraudulently obtaining a auto dealer license out of Indiana now owing him more than $25000.00. We do pay our employees however do to Dan Grissom fraudulently obtaining liens we cant get paid. This man worked for 2 days 3.5 hours each day and was then fired. This was the 1st 2 weeks of December 2013. We fired him as he claimed to myself as well as my fiance that he does not do paperwork and refuses to turn in any time sheets. We fired him at that point. We had attempted numerous times to obtain a time sheet to get Grissom paid but he still claims he refuses to give us one.
> 
> Grissom signed a contract stating he will give us invoices and time cards within 15 days of each storm. This guy is a scam artist and sadly, because of taylortscm, named DAN GRISSOM, the workers who truly did the work cant get paid untiil this joker removes liens from customers properties.
> 
> ...


Are you the idiot that drives around all year long with your strobe lights on? Why do you do that? You look like an idiot, and it's illegal as well...


----------



## lns (Apr 3, 2014)

no I have no strobes.


----------



## lns (Apr 3, 2014)

FYI this has nothing to do with strobes. This is about us trying to get our workers paid. So lets stick to the issue at hand and be professional. Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have no dog in this fight.
But these legal aspects do not effect your employes.
You are obligated to pay your employes their wages regardless of what is going on with Mr. Grissom.
You are responsible for their pay. The business where the work was performed, are not responsible for your parole.

It maybe why you can't make payrole and that does, or can put you in a tight spot.
Take out a loan.
If your employes have go to the Dept. of Hrs and labor to get their pay.......


soooo, this guy can even make more trouble for you.

I wonder why a guy with other business would want to work for you?
Did he do so just to screw with you?
If so why?




"Grissom signed a contract stating he will give us invoices and time cards within 15 days of each storm. This guy is a scam artist and sadly, because of taylortscm, named DAN GRISSOM, the workers who truly did the work cant get paid untiil this joker removes liens from customers properties."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3............2..................1 Poof


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm Confused......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Flawless440;1797817 said:


> I'm Confused......


He said....he said....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1797850 said:


> He said....he said....


He did not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or, maybe he did.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe he didn't?

enquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ABDIRT;1770200 said:


> I just don't understand people just about themselves to make a buck. I always take care of workers first then subs and then me. To me it is integrity first.


Iv worked for some people like this in my past. Its almost as bad as the government taking your money


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

hey you have to start somewhere, with a little moxie and a couple years, there could be a thread on here with 300 replies on why these scumbags became national providers


----------



## markbow64 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Owner*

yep got me 2 he owes 2000$,taking lawyer $ 2day,yep kevin teichen is full of ****;EXCUSES EXCUSES


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

markbow64;1810402 said:


> yep got me 2 he owes 2000$,taking lawyer $ 2day,yep kevin teichen is full of ****;EXCUSES EXCUSES


did you slap the properties that you worked on with a mechanics lien???


----------



## markbow64 (Jun 2, 2014)

Meezer;1810403 said:


> did you slap the properties that you worked on with a mechanics lien???


 I'll talk 2 attorney about dat


----------



## taylortscm (Nov 1, 2013)

*again beware of kevin teichen and michelle daniels also walt teichen owner*



lns;1797334 said:


> taylortscm - BEWARE OF HIM. This is Lawn and Snow Enforcement and we have tried to pay taylortscm, also named DAN GRISSOM of Doweners Grove, IL. Google his name and you will see rip-off reports, and fraudulently obtaining a auto dealer license out of Indiana now owing him more than $25000.00. We do pay our employees however do to Dan Grissom fraudulently obtaining liens we cant get paid. This man worked for 2 days 3.5 hours each day and was then fired. This was the 1st 2 weeks of December 2013. We fired him as he claimed to myself as well as my fiance that he does not do paperwork and refuses to turn in any time sheets. We fired him at that point. We had attempted numerous times to obtain a time sheet to get Grissom paid but he still claims he refuses to give us one.
> 
> Grissom signed a contract stating he will give us invoices and time cards within 15 days of each storm. This guy is a scam artist and sadly, because of taylortscm, named DAN GRISSOM, the workers who truly did the work cant get paid untiil this joker removes liens from customers properties.
> 
> ...


kevin teichen is a registered sexual child predator and a crook along with michelle daniels and walt daniels everything I stated in my original post is factual and true. google kevin tiechen kevin why have you changed your business name 3 times in a a year ? why haven't your suppliers been paid? I would welcome a law suit from you, I'll wait the money you owe me is growing at 1.5 percent every month as are the liens. it will turn out to be a great investment for me, the Elmhurst police are waiting for you to screw up they want you out of Elmhurst and Illinois. I will continue to post to make the public aware and save other guys from getting ripped off by you I have got dozens of replies fron others thanking me for making them aware more to come.....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.homefacts.com/offender-detail/ILE10A7395/Kevin-M-Teichen.html
Sounds to me like both parties may be full of ****, but the above guy automatically gets no credit regardless.


----------

